

Ask HN: HTML5 is the answer for multidevice compatibility? - itsbits

I am a Andriod developer. Have got nice apps being used by some people. Now thinking of making apps for compatible with many devices. Have gone through various articles etc. They suggest HTML5. So HTML5 is the future. Dont have a problem in developing one using HTML5. But will HTML5 last long or die before it gets start?
======
Piskvorrr
One minute, let me get my crystal ball out and read the future for you...

But seriously: HTML5 has been here for a while now (so now it could only die
_after_ it got started ;)) and with Flash now officially dead on Android,
HTML5 is the most likely way forward (especially since it is getting lots of
attention on many platforms, so it's unlikely to go away any time soon).

